# PAYPAL GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2012)

I just got an email from Pay"Con" telling me our funds will now be held up to 21 days in case there's any reversals, charge backs, or disputes. I immediately realized why this probably was, because we had a flood of cap orders and as far as PP is concerned nothing has been shipped, since they are all drop shipped by Dane hinmself, as far as PP is concerned I've collected all this money and not shipped anything. 

So I figure it's an easy fix just call them and explain what's going on and that everything has been shipped. The first level lady say yes that probably the issue so I say I will just mark everything as shippied so the PP computer doesn't think I am running a scam. She says yes great idea and make sure to put all the tracking numbers in there then update each transaction so we can see they have been delievered. 

:fit:
:fit::fit:
:fit:

I say that's going to take 2 fricking hours! I tried even just one and the PP sevrer is giving me a 400 bad request again. Happens a lot. Got to clear cookies etc. start all over just a ROYAL pain in the arse. 

Anyway so she says well I can't really do anything for you so I say kick it up to the next level and ask a manager to call me you know I am not a scam. She says it's obvious to me everything you are doing is legitimate and your explantion is sound but I cannot overide any of the controls on your account so I will send an email to my supervisor and then email you back and let you know what she said.

I said no that's not acceptable. That will be an automatic no. Have her call me. She said she will try to get the supervisor to call me but no promisies. We all know that that means. Whats funny in the email notice I got they make sure to say

"This is still your money, it's just that we may need to hold it for up to 21 days for you...."

What a scam. This is worse than government if that's possible. I have been having to transfer some of the money into my Dovetail Spline account to pay some bills where companies do not accept PP because you have to wait for like 60 or 90 days to apply for a debit card so the WB account doesn't yet have one, so I used my other 8 year old PP account and repay it from WB.

The bottom line is this PP account is a PITA. I have to find another solution. Don't waorry about the WB money being tied up it not a problem I have plenty of money to get us along un til they release our funds but this just pisses me off. I wanted to put this out there to see if anyone has a better idea than me opening an account with my local bank. that's the only thing I can think to do because then I can get a debit card right away for it and just ay our bills off that card. I think that my local bank has free accounts where you can write up to 5 checks per month an no account fees, but since I won't be writing checks at all from the WB account, just paying all our services etc. with the card, we'd have no services charges etc. 

So any ideas besides me opening an local bank account? 


:ireful::ireful:
:ireful:
:ireful::ireful:


----------



## JMC (Aug 28, 2012)

I've had that happen before but if the other parties confirm receiving product in good order funds were released.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 28, 2012)

That sucks! I don't have any experience with it, but I think google has a money transfer deal much like PayPal... I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah I looked into Google and every other gateway/processor and merchant account option out there over the years and for some reason almost ALL of them are scams one way or another. Not one legit competitor to paypal and paypal is bad enough that the market should have produced a good alternative by now.

Google has some drawbacks I forget what they are, namely that most people feel comfortable using PP and a large percentage will noit use anything but them, because although they are a great way to buy, they are a pits sometimes to the sellers, but buying customers don't know that (or care). 

I've not had a minute's trouble with my Spline Jig account in 8 years, and have always heard of how terrible PP is from other vendors and just thought they must be doing something actually wrong, but nope. PP can be a RPITA to a vendor.


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm surprised you got a real-live person. I hate PP almost as much as I hate eBay. I don't know if they are still part of the same company but at one time they were. I feel your pain!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2012)

Well blow me down. I actually got a call from a supervisor at PayPal named Peter who totally sympathized and unlocked the account for 3 months - the max he says he is authorized to do. But he said he would write a detailed explanation for other supervisors to see, if the system locks us down again after that three months. 

He also hinted that we might be able to think of a way to keep this from happening again. I caught his drift. I think guy must have been a woodworker because I swear I thought I heard some "ooh"-ing and "ahh"-ing when he was looking at the our site.  He kept saying "Ohhh I see. Yes I see. I understand your business model this is fine. Yes this is just fine. Very nice." 

So if you're seeing this Peter thanks for taking care of us!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have used both sides of Paypal for 6 years- I love it- perfect no but it is my preferred online payment method by far.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Had the same problem with PP when I first started selling on Ebay, they said it was because I had very little feedback, but I've not had a problem in many years with PP and with my feedback all positive and up to 749 don't anticipate any, it is still my prefered way to pay and get paid!


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't really have much experience with paypal or any other type of online payment. I just wanted to chime in to let you know that I'm watching this thread and will be following it because the outcome of it interests me. Sorry I can't be of more help here Kevin.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I don't really have much experience with paypal or any other type of online payment. I just wanted to chime in to let you know that I'm watching this thread and will be following it because the outcome of it interests me. Sorry I can't be of more help here Kevin.



Ken,

I think it's pretty much settled. It appears all is well for at least 90 days and most likely beyond. When I posted this I had no idea it would get resolved so quickly. All the horror stories I have read about never got resolved at all or if so not very quickly. My point in posting was to see if any members had any similar experiences so I could form as good a strategy as possible when dealing with PP. 

Thankfully by making a phone call, and insisting on a return phone call from a supervisor it was resolved within hours. Had I not done that I doubt it would be even close to straightened out, but I got a hold of two excellent support people there in a row - Whitney and then her super Peter. I don't think it hurt either, that they can see that I have had another account with them for 8 years with a flawless record, and that they have made a nice bit of coin off of me over those 8 years, but that's just a theory. 

If anything changes I'll definitely update everyone and thanks for your concern Ken. We got this under control, you just concentrate on getting Ken well as soon as possible.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2012)

I was talking to a member on MO and he said that he uses paypal, however when he pays, he sends it as a gift. not goods or services. that way pp can't take out any money. and anyone can have a bunch of gifts during the year....


----------



## rockb (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Kevin, sorry there's no "how to fix your problem" answer here but it sounds like you've resolved it anyway. So, good on ya. Have had a few problems over the years with PP. Not insurmountable but who wants to spend hours/days on the "puter caught up in the PPal merry go round. That's one reason I ask on my website for a check or MO but will take PP if it's a dealbreaker. I always ship my wood before receiving the $$.....have not had a signficant problem on buyer not paying over quite a few years..... Wood guys are the best. Rocky


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 29, 2012)

rockb said:


> I always ship my wood before receiving the $$



I was telling my wife about that when I received the manzanita from ya. I was astounded that I had my box before the check even got to you. thanx rock.

you rock!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 29, 2012)

We are on the honor system here, I have done the same thing when selling turning chisels for the lathe. If you order one and we agree on a price with shipping, I just send it, the people here are good people and the payment will follow. If someone on this site is dishonest and rips someone off, they won't be here long. Our family here looks out for each others best interest.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 29, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> We are on the honor system here, I have done the same thing when selling turning chisels for the lathe. If you order one and we agree on a price with shipping, I just send it, the people here are good people and the payment will follow. If someone on this site is dishonest and rips someone off, they won't be here long. Our family here looks out for each others best interest.



Agreed!!! 100% If a man has no Honor, in my opinion he is not a man or worth knowing or having on WB and as you said, he will not be here long !!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2012)

I've had the same experience guys. I've been sending wood and jig kits for years before payment when requested and I've never gotten bad paper even once. 

One of my oldest customers has purchased wood products from me ever since I have been online and jig products also. The funny thing is he always insists on paying everything out "...as I can afford it." I'm not making this up, because I finally decided to verify it, but the guy runs a successful dental business yet always takes several months to pay me as with an interest-free loan. He sends maybe $10 or $70 a month! I was sending him stuff for at least 3 years thinking I was helping a poor man who was eking out a living!:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:

I guess that just goes to show people who make a lot of money keep it by withholding it as long as they can, from those of us who don't make much. 

He hasn't ordered anything from me in a few months but it's just a matter of time - and I don't begrudge him for holding his money either because his money is just like his word, as good as gold. Yes my friends woodworkers are a trustworthy bunch to be sure. Even if they are dentists on the side.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I've had the same experience guys. I've been sending wood and jig kits for years before payment when requested and I've never gotten bad paper even once.
> 
> One of my oldest customers has purchased wood products from me ever since I have been online and jig products also. The funny thing is he always insists on paying everything out "...as I can afford it." I'm not making this up, because I finally decided to verify it, but the guy runs a successful dental business yet always takes several months to pay me as with an interest-free loan. He sends maybe $10 or $70 a month! I was sending him stuff for at least 3 years thinking I was helping a poor man who was eking out a living!:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:
> 
> ...



Youngest daughter works in "special assetts" at the bank- this means she is the one who calls you when you are behind big time in your payments.
She was amazzed at how a big % of her calls are doc's and lawyers- big bucks does not mean you know how to manage your money.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I've had the same experience guys. I've been sending wood and jig kits for years before payment when requested and I've never gotten bad paper even once.
> 
> One of my oldest customers has purchased wood products from me ever since I have been online and jig products also. The funny thing is he always insists on paying everything out "...as I can afford it." I'm not making this up, because I finally decided to verify it, but the guy runs a successful dental business yet always takes several months to pay me as with an interest-free loan. He sends maybe $10 or $70 a month! I was sending him stuff for at least 3 years thinking I was helping a poor man who was eking out a living!:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:
> 
> ...


When I owned a landscape company most of my customers where in a wealthy part of town( final scene in gran torino, car driving along the lake was lakeshore drive, also known as jefferson, that's where my accounts where) Doctors and lawyers where always late with their payments. But the little old lady's on ss paid me before I drove away!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 29, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I've had the same experience guys. I've been sending wood and jig kits for years before payment when requested and I've never gotten bad paper even once.
> ...



Damn deadbeat doctors! Let's get a lynch mob together!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2012)

DKMD said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...





Some of them are actually a cut above.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > woodtickgreg said:
> ...


They put me back together more than once.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > woodtickgreg said:
> ...



Some are real turds too!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2012)

"Some are real turds too!" Hey : I dealt with a lot of Docs in my business. Most were fair and honest but like anywhere you look in society most are great and then there are the others. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: it is too bad we always remember the d-heads.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 29, 2012)

I really like the docs and therapist that I have been treated by, they are personable and my care has been top notch. David if we didn't zing ya once in awhile you wouldn't feel our strange kinda love!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 29, 2012)

I like the zings... Giving and receiving! If it weren't for the banter, this site would be a lot less interesting... Maybe we should rename it Woodbanter!


----------

